# Spotting - should I worry?



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, just a quick question if I may....  I am approximately 7.5 weeks pg and yesterday morning after a bowel movement had a small amount of pink when I wiped.  That was it for then but just now I have had a small amount of brown when I wiped.....  I haven't had any strong pains or cramping but some small niggly on and off pains.  I am just wondering if I should contact my mw about this.  I don't remember the niggly pains from last time but I did have a section so am wondering if this would make a difference.  I am worried but don't have my first scan for another five weeks   and feel like this is too trivial especially since I asked the mw and GP about an early scan and they said no unless there were grounds for it...  Would I be classed as a pain in the  if I went back and asked again?  Or do I have to experience a full on bleed?

Sorry for being a pain but I am very tired and stressed out by the unknown and running after a stroppy 15mth old isn't helping either at the moment as I have to keep lifting him etc...

Fluffs xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Generally, brown spotting is more reassuring than bright red, howver, I feel that this would be grounds for a scan, as any bleeding isn't normal in pregnancy.

Give your gp a ring and ask to be referred to your local early pregnancy unit, who will be able to see you,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks, I'll see how things are in the morning but will probably ring the GP anyway....


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Just to update you, I have had a bit more brown today...  My mw has arranged a scan for me on Friday so hopefully I will find out if it's over or not....  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Try to keep hopeful, I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Just to let you know that I saw a heartbeat this morning and everything looks fine    No idea where the spotting came from and no evidence of it now so 

Thanks again


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Wonderful news, you must be so relieved


----------

